# porque / por que / porqué / por qué



## Yubia

hola a todos y para empezar gracias a los que contesten la duda....

cuando se debe usar el porqué y cuando el por qué (o por que?) ¿es acaso uno para la pregunta y otro para la respuesta? ¿o como?

saludos


----------



## adremd

«el porqué de» igual a «la razón de» creo yo.

--¿Por qué?
--Porque no me gusta.


----------



## diegodbs

- No quiero saber *por qué* no vienes.
- No quiero saber *el porqué.*

- ¿*Por qué* no vienes? *Porque *no quiero.


----------



## Jellby

"Porque", conjunción causal, para explicar la razón de algo: "lo hago porque me da la gana"
"Porqué", sustantivo que significa causa o razón de algo: "ignoro el porqué"
"Por que", unión de "por" y "que" equivalente a "para que": "haré lo posible por que vengas"
"Por qué", locución adverbial, para preguntar, directa o indirectamente, la causa de algo: "¿Por qué no me lo dijiste?"


----------



## Yubia

ok, gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## Ikebana

¡Hola amigos del foro!

Necesito que alguno de ustedes, conocedor a fondo de la lengua española, me aclare más el uso de los tres. Sé que cuando es pregunta, invariablemente es ¿por qué? (acentuado); que cuando estoy explicando algo es 'porque' (sin acento) _no vine *porque* no pude._ También sé explicar el* porqué* en este caso debo de acentuarlo, pero mi duda surge en casos como el siguiente: La frase es un subtítulo, no es pregunta y dice así:

*Porque* las personas fracasan en prepararse.

¿Debo acentuarlo? ¿Debo dejarlo así o debo separarlo y acentuarlo?

Gracias mil por sus aportaciones.


----------



## CABARET

Hay que separarlo y acentuarlo. Es una pregunta, pero puedes dejatla sin signos de interrogación porque es un título que anuncia lo que vas a desarrollar.
 "porqué" no existe. Sólo hay "porque" y "por qué".
Saludos.


----------



## indigoio

CABARET said:


> Hay que separarlo y acentuarlo.
> 
> "porqué" no existe. Sólo hay "porque" y "por qué".
> Saludos.



Ya lo ha dicho todo Cabaret.


----------



## handsome1

"Porqué" sí existe. Lo puedes consultar en la RAE.


----------



## tatis

CABARET said:


> Hay que separarlo y acentuarlo. Es una pregunta, pero puedes dejatla sin signos de interrogación porque es un título que anuncia lo que vas a desarrollar.
> "porqué" no existe. Sólo hay "porque" y "por qué".
> Saludos.


 
Claro que existe "porqué".   Hasta me atrevería a sugerir que es esa, precisamente, la palabra que encaja en este caso, pero no estoy 100% segura.  Esperemos más respuestas.


----------



## Ikebana

indigoio said:


> Ya lo ha dicho todo Cabaret.


 
Gracias amigos.

Quiero agregarque* porqué *sí existe, de acuerdo a la Real Academia Española:

*porqué**.*(De _por qué_).*1.* m. coloq. Causa, razón o motivo.*2.* m. coloq. p. us. Ganancia, sueldo, retribución.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 
Fue aquí cuando empezaron mis dudas...

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## handsome1

Aquí puedes encontrar una buena explicación con varios ejemplos. Está en inglés:

spanish.about.com/od/writtenspanish/a/porque.htm


Disculpa que no te pueda dar un acceso directo, aún no llego a los 30 comentarios.


----------



## CABARET

¡Ay, demonios! Sí existe. ¡Perdón!
No había contemplado esa acepción.
Ejm: Todo tiene un porqué.
Pero no me parece la adecuada para el caso.
Saludos.


----------



## sunce

Te copio unas explicaciones muy sencillas que he encontrado sobre el uso de "Por que, porque, porqué y ¿por qué?".


1 Por que puede ser la unión de la preposición por más el pronombre relativo que. Se usa cuando lo requiere el régimen preposicional. Puede sustituirse por el cual y sus derivados, o por el / la / los / las + que. La carretera por que pasamos siempre hoy está cortada. (= La carretera por la que pasamos siempre hoy está cortada.)​
La chica por que preguntas se llama Luisa. (= La chica por la que preguntas se llama Luisa.)​
Te diré el motivo por que se fue. (= Te diré el motivo por el cual se fue.)​​2 Porque es una conjunción. - Porque es una conjunción de causa. Le dije que sí porque quise.​
He hecho tanta locuras porque te quiero.​
Me preguntó, porque estaba llorando. (= La causa de que me preguntase algo, por ejemplo ¿qué te pasa?, era que yo estaba llorando.)​
 - También puede ser una conjunción de finalidad. En este caso, porque es sinónimo de para que y se usa con verbos en subjuntivo. Le dije que sí porque no me molestara más. (= Le dije que sí para que no me molestara más)​
¡He hecho tantas locuras porque tú me quisieras! (= He hecho tantas locuras para que tú me quisieras!)​​3 Porqué es un nombre sinónimo de razón, motivo, causa. Es un niño muy inquieto; quiere saber el porqué de las cosas.​
Tiene que haber un porqué; él normalmente no es así.​​4 Por qué se usa al interrogar sobre la causa de algo.¿Por qué estás llorando?​
Me preguntó por qué estaba llorando. (Preguntó: ¿Por qué estás llorando?)​
¿Por qué no has venido?​​


----------



## handsome1

CABARET said:


> ¡Ay, demonios! Sí existe. ¡Perdón!
> No había contemplado esa acepción.
> Ejm: Todo tiene un porqué.
> Pero no me parece la adecuada para el caso.
> Saludos.



Así es. A mi tampoco me parece la adecuada. Pienso que deberías usar *por qué*.

*Porqué* tendrías que usarlo como sustantivo, lo cual no es en tu frase.


----------



## Rayines

> *Por qué* las personas fracasan en prepararse.
> 
> ¿Debo acentuarlo? ¿Debo dejarlo así o debo separarlo y acentuarlo?


Va de la misma manera que si fuera una pregunta, ya que es una interrogación indirecta, algo así como _"(Nos preguntamos)...Por qué las personas......"_


----------



## Ikebana

¡Muchísimas gracias handsome1!

Es una explicación muy clara y extensa. Ahora sí, se acabaron las dudas.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Ikebana

Sunce:

¡Excelente! Estoy copiando tu respuesta para tenerla a la mano. ¡Es buenísima!

Muchas gracias a TODOS.


----------



## sunce

Gracias a tí, Ikebana


----------



## michita

CABARET said:


> Hay que separarlo y acentuarlo. Es una pregunta, pero puedes dejatla sin signos de interrogación porque es un título que anuncia lo que vas a desarrollar.
> "porqué" no existe. Sólo hay "porque" y "por qué".
> Saludos.


 
Hola Cabaret.

Porqué si existe. Normalmente hace función de sustantivo. Va precedido de artículo:

El porqué de las cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

Lo he visto de ambas formas en diferentes casos, quisiera saber en que caso se usa cada cual.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## lulilanzi

POr qué (separado y siempre con acento) se utiliza para preguntar. 

Porque (junto y sin acento) para responder.

_¿Por qué no María no fue a la fiesta?_
_No pudo ir porque estaba enferma_

****
Gracias pero este es el foro: Sólo Español
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

-¡Gracias!

Me queda bastante claro.


----------



## pozzo

Entonces, ¿es correcto lo siguiente?

Lo siento. 
No hay porqué.  (creo que es un sustantivo)

Lo siento.
No hay porque disculparse.  (creo que es una conjunción)

Mi duda es sobre todo en el segundo ejemplo y mientras más lo pienso, menos seguro me pongo.


----------



## Aviador

pozzo said:


> Entonces, ¿es correcto lo siguiente?
> 
> Lo siento.
> No hay porqué.  (creo que es un sustantivo)
> 
> Lo siento.
> No hay porque disculparse.  (creo que es una conjunción)



No me parecen correctas esas construcciones. Yo lo pondría así:

1.
– _Lo siento_.
– _No hay por qué_ _(disculparse)_. (Como locución adverbial)

Aunque usar aquí el sustantivo _porqué_ no estaría del todo mal, no me parece que sea la forma normal de decirlo. Además, en ese caso, lo habitual sería usar el artículo indeterminado _un_: "_no hay un porqué_". Aquí, equivaldría a decir "_no hay una razón_".

2.
– _Lo siento_.
– _No hay por qué disculparse_.

Igual que en el caso anterior.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo diría "No hay por qué (disculparse)".


----------



## Aviador

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo diría "No hay por qué (disculparse)".



Tienes toda la razón, Toño. No se trataba de agradecer, sino de disculparse. Lo voy a corregir inmediatamente. De todas formas, la explicación gramatical vale igual.

Saludos.

P.D. Este mensaje se refiere a mi respuesta (#7) en la que había un error que ya está corregido.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,
 
Feliz Año Nuevo !
 
Algunos foreros ya explicaban sobre “porque, por que,  por qué
y porqué”.  Yo no los comprendo todavía. ¿ Pueden explicarme
sobre este tema para que yo, con cabeza muy dura, pueda 
comprenderlo ? !!
 
Después del fallecimiento del emperador Ôjin, el príncipe heredero, 
Uji-no-waki-iratsuko, se negó a asumir el trono, y recomendó a
su hermano,el príncipe "Ôsazaki-no-mikoto" tomar las riendas 
de la nación *por que* él era más sabio y más virtuoso.
 
 
El príncipe Uji-no-waki-iratsuko se suicidó para obligar a su
hermano,Ôsazaki-no-mikoto, a subir al trono imperial, *porque *
creyó que la nación sinel soberano que la gobiernara, sufriría 
graves consecuencias
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Tacherie

*Porqué* es un sutantivo (_el_ _porqué_, es decir, _la causa_, _el motivo_);            siempre va precedido del artículo (_el_) o de otro determinante  (_su, este, otro.._.). Admite plural : los porqués. 
      Ejemplo: No explica nunca        el porqué de sus decisiones.

*Porque* es una conjunción causal: introduce una oración subordinada que explica la causa de otra principal. 
      Este es el caso de tu ejemplo: 

El príncipe Uji-no-waki-iratsuko se suicidó para obligar a su
hermano,Ôsazaki-no-mikoto, a subir al trono imperial, porque 
creyó que la nación sin　el soberano que la gobiernara, sufriría 
graves consecuencias

*Por            qué* sólo se usa en oraciones interrogativas,            directas e indirectas. Por es preposición y qué            es un pronombre interrogativo. 
Ejemplos: ¿Por qué              no has venido a la fiesta? (Interrogativa directa)
                             No sé por qué se ha portado tan mal.(Interrogativa            indirecta)

*Por  que* se compone de la preposición por y del pronombre relativo que;            se puede sustituir por "el cual la cual",            etc.
      Ejemplo: Fueron varios los delitos por que fue juzgado.


(casi todas las oraciones son de: http://www.edu365.cat/eso/muds/castella/porque/eines.htm)


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Creo que esta es una explicación muy sencilla para empezar y no calentarse mucho la cabeza.

Por qué = preguntar
 ¿Por qué no vas al cine? // Dime por qué no vas al cine.

 porque = contestar // indica causa
  Porque no tengo ganas.

porqué = causa, motivo 
  Dime el porqué de tu enfermedad = Dime la causa/el motivo de tu enfermedad.

  Por que = por + pronombre relativo 
  La puerta por que (por la cual = puerta) ) escapó era de madera.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Alma Shofner

Que buenas respuestas tacherie y pilukona. Las voy a usar.
Saludos


----------



## Malala

Alma Shofner said:


> Que buenas respuestas tacherie y pilukona. Las voy a usar.
> Saludos


 

¡¡¡Yo también!!!!!


----------



## Lexinauta

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> Lo que te han contestado otros foreros está bien, pero hay un detalle en que no repararon. *El primer párrafo que enviaste tiene un error:*
> 
> y recomendó a su hermano,el príncipe "Ôsazaki-no-mikoto" tomar las riendas
> de la nación *por que* él era más sabio y más virtuoso
> 
> Aquí también tiene que escribirse *porque*, o sea en que los dos ejemplos se usa la misma palabra.
> Saludos


----------



## sigjak

_También hay usos de *PORQUE *o* POR QUE* con subjuntivo:
 
*PORQUE*_
_con valor concesivo y negación en la frase principal, rige el verbo en *subjuntivo* en la subordinada:_

_Porque lo diga él, no tenemos que creerlo. (=Aunque lo diga él…)_
_Porque tengas dinero no te van a respetar  más. (=Aunque tengas dinero…)             ___
_*PORQUE (*o* POR QUE)*_
_Conjunción final. I_ndica la finalidad, la intención que motiva o el propósito con el que se realiza lo expresado en la oración principal. _Se construye con *subjuntivo. *_En este caso, se admite también la grafía en dos palabras (pero se prefiere la escritura en una sola): 

_Se ha marchado porque pudieras trabajar en paz. (=…para que pudieras trabajar...)_
_Haría todo por que fueras feliz (=…para que fueras feliz)_
*POR QUE*
Aparece también cuando verbos, sustantivos o adjetivos rigen la preposición _por_ y llevan además una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que*. Indicativo*_ o *subjuntivo* según lo pida el contexto: 

_Me inclino por__ que no vendrá. (Me inclino por eso)_
_Nos confesó su preocupación por que los niños pudieran enfermar._
_Como ciudadanos de Marbella, están locos por que esto se resuelva._


----------



## Caco.PE

CABARET said:


> Hay que separarlo y acentuarlo. Es una pregunta, pero puedes dejatla sin signos de interrogación porque es un título que anuncia lo que vas a desarrollar.
> "porqué" no existe. Sólo hay "porque" y "por qué".
> Saludos.




Diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:*porqué*



causa, razón, motivo, fundamento, origen, quid
wordreference.com/sinonimos/porque


----------



## eriol

Hola a todos chicos, por favor necesito que ma ayuden con una pregunta que me dejaron en un test. La cosa era colocar "por qué", "porque", "porqué", "por que". Una respuesta que no me dejó conforme fue esta:
_-¿Cuál es la razón _*por qué*_ te fuiste?_
Según yo esto está mal y debería ser:
_¿Cuál es la razon _*porque*_ te fuiste?_

Gracias por todo chicos...


----------



## pablopixel

Yo creo que en este caso la opción correcta sería _¿Cuál es la razón por que te fuiste?_, ya que podríamos sustituirlo por _por la cual_.

Por qué = Por qué razón (interrogativo) -> ¿Por qué te fuiste?
Porque = Debido a que (conjunción) -> Me fui porque estaba cansado
Por que = por el cual o la cual -> El camino por que he venido
Porqué = Causa, razón (nombre) -> No entiendo el porqué de vuestro enfado


----------



## eriol

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Pablopixel, ha sido muy clara tu respuesta...


----------



## Erubieho

eriol said:


> Hola a todos chicos, por favor necesito que ma ayuden con una pregunta que me dejaron en un test. La cosa era colocar "por qué", "porque", "porqué", "por que". Una respuesta que no me dejó conforme fue esta:
> _-¿Cuál es la razón _*por qué*_ te fuiste?_
> Según yo esto está mal y debería ser:
> _¿Cuál es la razon _*porque*_ te fuiste?_
> 
> Gracias por todo chicos...



_"__¿Cuál es la razón _*por qué*_ te fuiste?" -> _A mí tampoco me parece para nada correcta esta forma.

_"¿Cuál es la razon _*porque*_ te fuiste?"_ -> Ésta la veo más correcta, pero no estoy seguro de que se pueda usar así. La única forma que yo usaría sería: ¿Cuál es la razón *por la que* te fuiste?

¡Saludos!

EDIT: Mientras estaba escribiendo este mensaje posteó Pablopixel y, ahora que me fijo, creo que "¿Cuál es la razón *por que* te fuiste?" también sería correcta.


----------



## Pinairun

Sobre el uso de *porque, por qué, porqué, por que*, en el DRAE: 
http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#ap27


> *d) por que*
> 
> 
> Puede tratarse de una de las siguientes secuencias:
> 
> La preposición _por_ + el pronombre relativo _que_. En este caso es más corriente usar el relativo con artículo antepuesto (_el que, la que, _etc.):
> _Este es el motivo *por* (el) *que* te llamé._
> _Los premios *por* (los) *que* competían no resultaban muy atractivos. _
> _No sabemos la verdadera razón por (la) que dijo eso. _​
> La preposición _por_ + la conjunción subordinante _que_. Esta secuencia aparece en el caso de verbos, sustantivos o adjetivos que rigen un complemento introducido por la preposición _por_ y llevan además una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que:_
> _Al final optaron *por que* no se presentase. _
> _Están ansiosos *por que* empecemos a trabajar en el proyecto. _
> _Nos confesó su preocupación *por que* los niños pudieran enfermar._​


----------



## flljob

Ikebana said:


> ¡Hola amigos del foro!
> 
> Necesito que alguno de ustedes, conocedor a fondo de la lengua española, me aclare más el uso de los tres. Sé que cuando es pregunta, invariablemente es ¿por qué? (acentuado); que cuando estoy explicando algo es 'porque' (sin acento) _no vine *porque* no pude._ También sé explicar el* porqué* en este caso debo de acentuarlo, pero mi duda surge en casos como el siguiente: La frase es un subtítulo, no es pregunta y dice así:
> 
> *Porque* las personas fracasan en prepararse.
> 
> ¿Debo acentuarlo? ¿Debo dejarlo así o debo separarlo y acentuarlo?
> 
> Gracias mil por sus aportaciones.


 
El título, por lo tanto, debería ser: _Por qué las personas fracasan en prepararse_.


----------



## Immanuil

Amigos:

He leído el siguiente pasaje en un texto publicado aquí y, como tengo que hacer una pequeña reseña, no sé si es correcto. El pasaje dice: "La joven, sorprendida por que un hombre le hablara así, se dio la vuelta..."  ¿Es correcto esto? ¿No debería ser "porque un hombre..."?

¡Gracias de antemano por su ayuda!


----------



## T-ching

Tienes razón. Debería ser *porque.*


----------



## Immanuil

Gracias... Es que estaba dudando, puesto que uno dice generalmente "me sorprendí por (algo)" y no sabía si era correcto.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Immanuil:

Podés revisar los siguientes hilos, los cuales estamos seguros te ayudarán con tu inquietud:

*porque, por que, porqué por qué* 

*¿por qué?, porque, porqué...* 

*porqué, por qué, ???* 

*porque/por qué* 



Saludes.


----------



## Immanuil

Gracias, vos, por la ayuda... espero ver más claras las ondas. ¡Te agradezco mucho, "bicho"! ¡Sólo en El Salvador nos entendemos a veces! Cuidáte.


----------



## Judiths

Buenas, tengo una pregunta: si *por qué* corresponde a la pregunta y *porque* a la respuesta en una frase introducida por me pregunto como serìa?
*Me pregunto porque se fue.*
*Me pregunto por qué se fue.*
Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Judiths said:


> Buenas, tengo una pregunta: si *por qué* corresponde a la pregunta y *porque* a la respuesta en una frase introducida por me pregunto como serìa?
> *Me pregunto porque se fue.*
> *Me pregunto por qué se fue.*
> Gracias



_Me pregunto por qué se fue. Se fue porque buscaba algo mejor._

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

'*Me pregunto por qué se fue*' se considera una pregunta indirecta.


----------



## HaHa08

*Me pregunto porque se fue.* 'porque' indica causa, por ejemplo, en esta frase el sentido sería: Debido a que se fue, yo me pregunto. un ejemplo más claro: Me marché a casa porque no vinieron.
*Me pregunto por qué se fue. *Esta otra, como han dicho, es una pregunta indirecta y por lo tanto es la forma correcta de utilizarlo en una pregunta.

De todas formas puedes echar un vistazo a lo que dice el PDP sobre estas palabras:
porque: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=porque
por qué: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=porqué

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Me pregunto *por qué* se fue, *porque* no lo sé


----------



## Lexinauta

bellatrix333 said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por aclarar las ideas, creo que quedó bien explicado el por qué debe ir en singular.
> Saludos!
> Bellatrix333


 
 Lo siento, pero estoy obligado a corregirte.


----------



## bellatrix333

Estimada Lexinauta,
Yo también, al igual que tú, me siento obligada a corregirte:
*El uso de porqué, porque, por qué y por que *

Porqué es un sustantivo (_el_ _porqué_, es decir, _la causa_, _el motivo_); siempre va precedido del artículo (_el_) o de otro determinante (_su, este, otro.._.). Admite plural : los porqués. 
Ejemplo: No explica nunca el porqué de sus decisiones.

 Saludos
Bellatrix333


----------



## Lexinauta

bellatrix333 said:


> Estimada Lexinauta,
> Yo también, al igual que tú, me siento obligada a corregirte:
> *El uso de porqué, porque, por qué y por que *
> 
> Porqué es un sustantivo (_el_ _porqué_, es decir, _la causa_, _el motivo_); siempre va precedido del artículo (_el_) o de otro determinante (_su, este, otro.._.). Admite plural : los porqués.
> Ejemplo: No explica nunca el porqué de sus decisiones.
> 
> Saludos
> Bellatrix333


 
Estamos de acuerdo, Bella.
Es por esa misma razón que exponés por la que hice la corrección.

Paso a explicarte.
Si _el porqué_ es igual a _la causa_, entonces podemos reemplazarlo en tu frase:
'...creo que quedó bien explicado _la causa_ (por la que) debe ir en singular.'
Como verás, no es correcto; falta lo que está en rojo.

 Más saludos...


----------



## bellatrix333

Me parece que no hablamos de la misma cosa: cuando puse "el porqué", tú lo separaste...pero no debe ir separada pues está en forma de sustantivo, no de pregunta, sólo se separa "por qué" cuando viene en forma de pregunta -que fue lo que tú hiciste- 
Lo demás si escojo poner causa o motivo o porqué, es cuestión de gustos.
Saluditos
B


----------



## Calambur

bellatrix333 said:


> ...creo que quedó bien explicado el *por qué* debe ir en singular.


Espero que no te moleste que haya corregido tu escrito.
El ejemplo que ponés:


> No explica nunca el porqué de sus decisiones.


no es equivalente al que me tomé la libertad de corregirte.

Además, vos decís que:


> sólo se separa "por qué" cuando viene en forma de pregunta


 
Pues no siempre es así. Aquí te transcribo lo que dice el Santo DRAE, con el cual algunas veces coincido.
Fijate en el segundo ejemplo:


> *por qué.*
> 1. loc. adv. Por cuál razón, causa o motivo. _¿*Por qué* te agrada la compañía de un hombre como ese? No acierto a explicarme *por qué* le tengo tanto cariño._


----------



## bellatrix333

Estimados...Estoy un poco confundida, no sé si estoy respondiendo a Lexinauta o Calambur: 
Yo no siempre coincido con el "santo" DRAE, pero, si a esas vamos, aquí transcribo lo que dice sobre el tema:
*porqué*. *1.* Sustantivo masculino que significa ‘causa o motivo’. Se usa precedido de determinante y su plural es _porqués:_ _«No entiendo el porqué de esas letanías»_ (Nieva _Zorra_ [Esp. 1988]); _«La lucidez de su mente no alcanzaba a comprender los porqués de su hijastro»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987]).*2.* No debe confundirse con _por qué,_ combinación de la preposición _por_ y el pronombre o adjetivo interrogativo o exclamativo _qué:_ _«¿Por qué me has hecho eso?»_ (GaMorales _Lógica_ [Esp. 1990]); _«Aún no sé por qué razón he venido»_ (Volpi _Klingsor _[Méx. 1999]); _«_—_¡Que por qué! _—_exclamó»_ (RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]). Es incorrecto anteponer en estos casos el artículo _el: _




_«Seguramente tú tienes una teoría para explicar el por qué ocurre eso»_ (_Cambio 16_ [Esp.] 17.9.90). Obsérvese que, en esta oración, _por qué_ no es sustituible por_ motivo _o_ razón: _*_para explicar el motivo ocurre eso; _debió decirse_ para explicar por qué ocurre eso._


Además, debo corregir también fijate, que lleva acento en la i: fíjate.

Por último, claro que no me molestan las correcciones, de otra forma no estaría uno aquí; pero sí creo que debemos ser rigurosos a la hora de hacerlo ¿no crees? 
Saludos!
B


----------



## MVM1912

bellatrix333 said:


> *El uso de porqué, porque, por qué y por que *
> 
> Porqué es un sustantivo (_el_ _porqué_, es decir, _la causa_, _el motivo_); siempre va precedido del artículo (_el_) o de otro determinante (_su, este, otro.._.). Admite plural : los porqués.
> Ejemplo: No explica nunca el porqué de sus decisiones.



Creo que os estáis obcecando, la razón es mucho más sencilla. No puedes utilizar el sustantivo "el porqué" y después el verbo conjungado. 
En todos los ejemplos siempre es "el porqué *de*..."


----------



## Calambur

bellatrix333 said:


> Es incorrecto anteponer en estos casos el artículo _el: __«Seguramente tú tienes una teoría para explicar el por qué ocurre eso»_ (_Cambio 16_ [Esp.] 17.9.90). Obsérvese que, en esta oración, _por qué_ no es sustituible por_ motivo _o_ razón: _*_para explicar el motivo ocurre eso; _debió decirse_ para explicar por qué ocurre eso._
> 
> Además, debo corregir también fijate, que lleva acento en la i: fíjate.


´
Hola, *bellatrix*:
Veo que han desdoblado el hilo anterior y se quedó allí mi último comentario (el #12). Pero veo también que *MVM1912* te da una explicación muy sencilla, así que tomala en cuenta.

De todos modos, leé con atención el texto de arriba, que es la parte final de tu cita, porque parece que lo has interpretado mal.

Sólo agrego aquí que he escrito *fijate* (así, sin tilde), porque te estoy tratando de vos y no de tú.


----------



## macame

Para salir de dudas:
http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gesp...$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm#ap27


----------



## poorBear

*Hola *

*¿esta frase está bien escrita?*

*"es obvio por qué no se legislará en ese sentido"*

*Tengo una duda sobre "por qué", yo lo escribiría "porqué".

Gracias a todos
PB.*


----------



## Agró

*porqué*. *1.* Sustantivo masculino que significa ‘causa o motivo’. Se usa precedido de determinante y su plural es _porqués:_ _«No entiendo el porqué de esas letanías»_ (Nieva _Zorra_ [Esp. 1988]); _«La lucidez de su mente no alcanzaba a comprender los porqués de su hijastro»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987]).*2.* *No debe confundirse con por qué, combinación de la preposición por y el pronombre o adjetivo interrogativo o exclamativo *_*qué*:_ _«¿Por qué me has hecho eso?»_ (GaMorales _Lógica_ [Esp. 1990]); _«Aún no sé por qué razón he venido»_ (Volpi _Klingsor _[Méx. 1999]); _«_—_¡Que por qué! _—_exclamó»_ (RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]). Es incorrecto anteponer en estos casos el artículo _el: _



_«Seguramente tú tienes una teoría para explicar el por qué ocurre eso»_ (_Cambio 16_ [Esp.] 17.9.90). Obsérvese que, en esta oración, _por qué_ no es sustituible por_ motivo _o_ razón: _*_para explicar el motivo ocurre eso; _debió decirse_ para explicar por qué ocurre eso._


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## poorBear

Agró said:


> *porqué*. *1.* Sustantivo masculino que significa ‘causa o motivo’. Se usa precedido de determinante y su plural es _porqués:_ _«No entiendo el porqué de esas letanías»_ (Nieva _Zorra_ [Esp. 1988]); _«La lucidez de su mente no alcanzaba a comprender los porqués de su hijastro»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987]).*2.* *No debe confundirse con por qué, combinación de la preposición por y el pronombre o adjetivo interrogativo o exclamativo *_*qué*:_ _«¿Por qué me has hecho eso?»_ (GaMorales _Lógica_ [Esp. 1990]); _«Aún no sé por qué razón he venido»_ (Volpi _Klingsor _[Méx. 1999]); _«_—_¡Que por qué! _—_exclamó»_ (RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]). Es incorrecto anteponer en estos casos el artículo _el: _
> 
> 
> 
> _«Seguramente tú tienes una teoría para explicar el por qué ocurre eso»_ (_Cambio 16_ [Esp.] 17.9.90). Obsérvese que, en esta oración, _por qué_ no es sustituible por_ motivo _o_ razón: _*_para explicar el motivo ocurre eso; _debió decirse_ para explicar por qué ocurre eso._
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
 Muchísimas gracias Agró. Comprendo mejor.
Soy francesa y me has ayudado mucho. No puedo abrir el link :-(


----------



## Pinairun

poorBear said:


> *Hola *
> 
> *¿esta frase está bien escrita?*
> 
> *"es obvio por qué no se legislará en ese sentido"*
> 
> *Tengo una duda sobre "por qué", yo lo escribiría "porqué".*
> 
> *Gracias a todos*
> *PB.*


 

Para usar _porqué_ debería decir algo así:

Es obvio *el* porqué de no legislar en ese sentido.

También puedes leer esto: "por qué, porqué, porque, por que", del DRAE.


----------



## Agró

poorBear said:


> Muchísimas gracias Agró. Comprendo mejor.
> Soy francesa y me has ayudado mucho. No puedo abrir el link :-(


De nada. No es un link, en realidad. Es un simbolito (lo llaman _bolaspa_) que aparece el los textos del DPD para indicar que lo que sigue es incorrecto. Al copiar la información el simbolito se convierte en una dirección http pero carece de contenido. No te preocupes. La información relevante es toda la que se ve en el post.
Salut.


----------



## poorBear

Pinairun said:


> Para usar _porqué_ debería decir algo así:
> 
> Es obvio *el* porqué de no legislar en ese sentido.
> 
> También puedes leer esto: "por qué, porqué, porque, por que", del DRAE.


 
Okis.
Te lo agradezco.
lo entiendo bien.
Saludo


----------



## Lexinauta

A falta de contexto me pregunto: ¿y si la duda de poorBear fuera porque quiere decir '*es obvio porque no se legislará en ese sentido*'?

Es ese caso sería: 'es obvio *teniendo en cuenta que *no se legislará en ese sentido'.
(Antes de que me lo digan los demás, yo siempre le busco una pata más al gato. )


----------



## poorBear

Lexinauta said:


> A falta de contexto me pregunto: ¿y si la duda de poorBear fuera porque quiere decir '*es obvio porque no se legislará en ese sentido*'?
> 
> Es ese caso sería: 'es obvio *teniendo en cuenta que *no se legislará en ese sentido'.
> (Antes de que me lo digan los demás, yo siempre le busco una pata más al gato. )


 
 No sé.
el contexto : es un artículo título : "el cáncer de la enseñanza". 
se trata de los problemas en España entre la enseñanza concertada, la enseñanza privada y la enseñanza pública.


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Por qué no nos transcribís el párrafo entero, para poder entender a qué se refiere con 'obvio' y 'ese sentido'?
Gracias.


----------



## poorBear

Lexinauta said:


> ¿Por qué no nos transcribís el párrafo entero, para poder entender a qué se refiere con 'obvio' y 'ese sentido'?
> Gracias.


 
Aquí está el párrafo  : 
"Saben muy bien que las bolsas de población más desfavorecidas y problemáticas han acabado concentradas en la enseñanza pública y que esta no tiene ni de lejos recursos suficientes para estar a la altura. Ni los tendrá. Las políticas educativas (y más que en ningún sitio en la Comunidad de Madrid) se orientan cada vez más a proteger la enseñanza concertada del desastre social instalado en la enseñanza pública. Habría, desde luego, una posibilidad de revertir la tendencia: que la ley obligara a todo cargo público a escolarizar a sus hijos en guarderías, colegios e institutos elegidos por sorteo entre, por ejemplo, los 25 más cercanos al domicilio. Así tendrían que enfrentarse a la realidad de ver a sus hijos en clases que están llegando ya a los 40 alumnos, con tasas de inmigración y marginalidad altísimas, con profesores precarios que no imparten su especialidad y que, además, tienen que dedicar la mitad de su tiempo a complacer a los pedagogos con memorias, programaciones y controles que simulen una imposible atención personalizada de esta conflictiva multitud. *Es obvio por qué no se legislará en ese sentido."*

*Gracias. *


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, poorBear:
Con el contexto, me quedó completamente claro. Sin ninguna duda, es como te habían señalados los demás. 
Aquí 'por qué' es igual a 'por qué razón/motivo/causa'.
Saludos.


----------



## poorBear

Lexinauta said:


> Hola, poorBear:
> Con el contexto, me quedó completamente claro. Sin ninguna duda, es como te habían señalados los demás.
> Aquí 'por qué' es igual a 'por qué razón/motivo/causa'.
> Saludos.


 
*Muchas gracias*  *Lexinauta.*
*Que duermas bien *


----------



## Indalo54

Hola a todos! Pienso que se trata de la diferencia que existe entre la interrogativa directa e indirecta, y la conjunción causal "porque". Intentaré explicarme: * Veamos en principio qué es una interrogativa directa: ¿Por qué no has comido en casa? Veamos la misma pero en indirecta: Quisiera saber por qué no has comido en casa.  La respuesta sí comenzaría con una conjunción de causa o una oración subordinada causal: No he comido en casa porque estaba estudiando con un amigo. Ahí "porque" va junto y sin acento. Es una conjunción que nos indica la causa, la razón por la que no he comido en casa. En el caso que nos ocupa: **"Es obvio por qué no se legislará en ese sentido." es interrogativa indirecta de ¿Por qué no se legislará en ese sentido? Si escribes "por qué" junto (porque) en esa misma frase, el sentido cambia totalmente y la escritura también:  Eso es obvio, porque (puesto que) no se legislará en ese sentido. Ese porque lo puedes cambiar por puesto que. En el párrafo, lo correcto, desde mi punto de vista, es por qué. Si hubiese sido porqué, que también existe, lo podrías haber sustituido por causa, razón, motivo y como dijeron los amigos, antecedido por el artículo correspondiente. Saludos!
*


----------



## poorBear

Indalo54 said:


> Hola a todos! Pienso que se trata de la diferencia que existe entre la interrogativa directa e indirecta, y la conjunción causal "porque". Intentaré explicarme: *Veamos en principio qué es una interrogativa directa: ¿Por qué no has comido en casa? Veamos la misma pero en indirecta: Quisiera saber por qué no has comido en casa. La respuesta sí comenzaría con una conjunción de causa o una oración subordinada causal: No he comido en casa porque estaba estudiando con un amigo. Ahí "porque" va junto y sin acento. Es una conjunción que nos indica la causa, la razón por la que no he comido en casa. En el caso que nos ocupa: **"Es obvio por qué no se legislará en ese sentido." es interrogativa indirecta de ¿Por qué no se legislará en ese sentido? Si escribes "por qué" junto (porque) en esa misma frase, el sentido cambia totalmente y la escritura también: Eso es obvio, porque (puesto que) no se legislará en ese sentido. Ese porque lo puedes cambiar por puesto que. En el párrafo, lo correcto, desde mi punto de vista, es por qué. Si hubiese sido porqué, que también existe, lo podrías haber sustituido por causa, razón, motivo y como dijeron los amigos, antecedido por el artículo correspondiente. Saludos!*


 
Si comprendo muy bien tu punto de vista
Estoy de acuerdo. Para mí sería una interrogativa directa.
En francés la he traducido así : C'est évident. Pourquoi ne légiférions nous pas en ce sens ?
Gracias 
PB


----------



## rlilloy

No se si es porqué no te callas o por qué no te callas, mi duda es que en realidad no hay una pregunta sino una afirmación irónica.
Es un modo gentil de afirmar algo, como cuando digo, porque no empiezas a pensar un poco en trabajar, incluso dudo que sea necesario poner signos de interrogación.
Gracias por las respuestas, desde ya.


----------



## azulmaría

_¿Por qué no te callas?_

Si bien en la lengua oral puede emplearse, mediante la entonación, un hilo de afirmación, es una pregunta y por lo tanto, no pueden omitirse los signos de interrogación.

*Porqué* es el sustantivo, y ahi sí la oración podría ser afirmativa, aunque cambiaría el significado de tu propuesta.

_El porqué de que no te callas es..._

*Porque* no encajaría en el contexto, ya que es una conjunción causal.

Espero haber ayudado.

Azul.


----------



## Arpin

rlilloy said:


> No se si es porqué no te callas o por qué no te callas, mi duda es que en realidad no hay una pregunta sino una afirmación irónica.
> Es un modo gentil de afirmar algo, como cuando digo, porque no empiezas a pensar un poco en trabajar, incluso dudo que sea necesario poner signos de interrogación.
> Gracias por las respuestas, desde ya.



Más que una afirmación irónica, a mí me parece un imperativo. Pero las reglas habrá que cumplirlas. Porqué es un sustantivo y por más que intentes trasladarlo en interrogación cambia bastante.

_¿Cuál es el porqué de que no te calles?_


----------



## ddmz87

¿En qué contexto iría tu consulta?
1) 
A:¿Por qué te vas?
Borque no te callas.
2)
C:¿Quién ha sido el responsable?
A:Ha sido culpa suya
B:¿Por qué no te callas?

Espero que se entienda mi planteo


----------



## Dentellière

rlilloy said:


> No se si es porqué no te callas o por qué no te callas, mi duda es que en realidad no hay una pregunta sino una afirmación irónica.
> Es un modo gentil de afirmar algo, como cuando digo, porque no empiezas a pensar un poco en trabajar, incluso dudo que sea necesario poner signos de interrogación.
> Gracias por las respuestas, desde ya.


 

_¿*Por qué* no te callas?_
_*Porque* no me apetece_


En el caso de tu post, la pregunta está tácita, por lo tanto, opino que debe considerarse como tal .

 Buenas noches


----------



## Calambur

> _¿Cuál es el porqué que no te calles?_


...el porqué *de* que no te calles...


> (Del DUE).
> *porqué *(de «por qué»; «El») m. *Causa o razón: ‘Me gustaría saber el porqué de su actitud’.


----------



## Pinairun

_¿Por qué no te callas?_ es una forma indirecta de exhortación. Podría tomarse como un consejo


----------



## Acmadrid

¿Alguién podría explicarme cuando se usa porqué y cuando se usa por qué?
¡Gracias!


----------



## azulmaría

*porqué* es un sustantivo, y es sinónimo de razón, causa o motivo:

Ej.: _No entiendo el *porqué* de tu partida._

*por qué* es siempre interrogativo (lo que no significa que siempre sea parte de una pregunta).

Ej.: _¿*Por qué* tienes las manos sucias?_
_No sé *por qué* el bebé no para de llorar._

Esta explicación tal vez sea más clara:
http://www.edu365.cat/eso/muds/castella/porque/eines.htm


----------



## silviabel

Según todas sus explicaciones, ¿sería correcta la siguiente afirmación?:

_“Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender *porqué* todo el mundo ama a Cartagena”_

Ojo, no es pregunta, es afirmación.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Debe escribirse separado, aunque la frase no tenga signos de interrogación. La categoría gramatical es la misma. 
Otra cosa sería: ..._pude entender el porqué del amor que todo el mundo siente_..., etc. En este caso sería sustantivo. 

_Explícame por qué lo hiciste. 
Explícame el porqué de tu acción_.


----------



## ManPaisa

silviabel said:


> ¿Sería correcta la siguiente afirmación?:
> 
> _“Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender *porqué* todo el mundo ama a Cartagena”_
> 
> Ojo, no es pregunta, es afirmación, por eso estoy segura de que no va separada la palabra.​



Va separado. Es una pregunta indirecta.


----------



## Peterdg

Hay dos posibilidades y depende de qué quieres decir.

_Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender_ *por qué* _todo el mundo ama a Cartagena_
o
_Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender_ *porque* _todo el mundo ama a Cartagena_
__ 
La versión que pusiste tú, no es posible. "porqué" sólo existe como sustantivo "el porqué".


----------



## ultravioleta

Peterdg said:


> Hay dos posibilidades y depende de qué quieres decir.
> 
> _Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender_ *por qué* _todo el mundo ama a Cartagena_
> o
> _Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender_ *porque* _todo el mundo ama a Cartagena_
> 
> La versión que pusiste tú, no es posible. "porqué" sólo existe como sustantivo "el porqué".




_Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender_ *el porqué* del amor por_ Cartagena_


----------



## Escalador

Aquí La explicación de la RAE.


----------



## Calambur

> _Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender_ *porque* _todo el mundo ama a Cartagena_


Puede que sea aceptable en algún contexto (que no tenemos aquí), pero así, en esa oración suelta/sola, es muy extraña, y para mí poco clara.


----------



## silviabel

Gracias a todos, especialmente a Escalador, el link que nos diste de la RAE despeja todas las dudas de manera muy sencilla. ​ 

Las formas correctas serían: 


*A. *_“Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender *por qué* todo el mundo ama a Cartagena” _


Y gracias a Peterdg, ultravioleta y Namarne, que nos aclaran la segunda opción correcta, teniendo en cuenta la explicación de la RAE: 

“PORQUÉ: _Es un sustantivo masculino que equivale a causa, motivo, razón, y se escribe con tilde por ser palabra aguda terminada en vocal. Puesto que se trata de un sustantivo, se usa normalmente precedido de artículo u otro determinante_:” 

(...) _“Obsérvese que, a diferencia del sustantivo porqué, la secuencia por qué no puede sustituirse por términos como razón, causa o motivo.”_


*B. *

_- “Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender *el porqué* del amor que todo el mundo siente por Cartagena”_


- _“__Después de conocer El Corralito de Piedra, pude entender *el porqué* del amor por Cartagena”_
__ 
__ 
__


----------



## kaoruca

eriol said:


> Hola a todos chicos, por favor necesito que ma ayuden con una pregunta que me dejaron en un test. La cosa era colocar "por qué", "porque", "porqué", "por que". Una respuesta que no me dejó conforme fue esta:
> _-¿Cuál es la razón _*por qué*_ te fuiste?_
> Según yo esto está mal y debería ser:
> _¿Cuál es la razon _*porque*_ te fuiste?_
> 
> Gracias por todo chicos...


 
Porque (valga la redundancia) aquí la puedes sustituir por "*por la cual* te fuiste", no estás preguntando (con la palabra "porque") por qué se fue, sino con toda la frase. Es decir:

Dime: "¿por qué te fuiste?
Dime por qué te fuiste.
Dime la razón por que te fuiste.
Dime la razón por la que te fuiste.

 Todas las frases vendrían a decir lo mismo, pero sólo en las dos primeras "por qué" pregunta. En las otras haría de relativo, pero no como la unión de "por" y "que" para preguntar la causa o dar una consecuencia, sino por la unión de la preposición "por" y del relativo "que": Te fuiste por "dicha razón" = "que".


----------



## rlilloy

Queria consultar por el uso en este caso de si es porque o por qué o porqué.
   -¡Porqué, porqué, porqué!, porque ofreció su casa –dijo Concepción.
Creo que es así correcto, dado que no se refiere al por qué sino a el porqué.


----------



## Neretva

porque: Causal : Me he puesto una chaqueta, porque hace frío.
por qué : interrogativo ¿Por qué te has puesto una chaqueta?
porqué : sustantivo : No entiendo el porqué de las cosas


----------



## Zio Gilito

En este caso creo que sería "Por qué", ya que aunque no aparezcan signos de interrogación, según lo que veo parece que se trata de una pregunta retórica


----------



## Namarne

Yo también creo que es separado: por qué. 
No es una interrogación, pero parece que se queje de que le pregunten "por qué". Como si dijera: no sé a qué viene tanto "¿por qué?". De hecho ella misma se responde inmediatamente: _*porque *ofreció su casa_. 
Creo que es diferente decir: _no sé por qué me preguntas por qué_; a decir: _no sé por qué me preguntas el porqué_.


----------



## Betildus

Namarne said:


> Yo también creo que es separado: por qué.
> No es una interrogación, pero parece que se queje de que le pregunten "por qué". Como si dijera: no sé a qué viene tanto "¿por qué?". De hecho ella misma se responde inmediatamente: _*porque *ofreció su casa_.
> Creo que es diferente decir: _no sé por qué me preguntas por qué_; a decir: _no sé por qué me preguntas el porqué_.


*Está clarísimo. *
*Cuando quiero explicarlo, lo comparo a:*
*¿Por qué? = Why*
*Porque... = Because*
(Con el permiso de los moderadores en esta ocasión)
*Distinto es el caso del "porqué": "el porqué de tal o cual cosa"*


----------



## fcm

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 

Hola foreros,

No tengo la seguridad de cuál de estas frases es correcta, me gustaría encontrar una explicación:

1. ...no tienen por qué estar reñidas con...
2. ...no tienen porque estar reñidas con...

Muchas gracias


----------



## anacs

fcm said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> No tengo la seguridad de cuál de estas frases es correcta, me gustaría encontrar una explicación:
> 
> 1. ...no tienen por qué estar reñidas con...
> 2. ...no tienen porque estar reñidas con...
> 
> Muchas gracias



Creo que el "porque" que se escribe junto es una conjunción causal que indica la razón o causa 

buen día!


----------



## clares3

De acuerdo con Anacs.


----------



## Pinairun

fcm said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> No tengo la seguridad de cuál de estas frases es correcta, me gustaría encontrar una explicación:
> 
> 1. ...no tienen por qué estar reñidas con...
> 2. ...no tienen porque estar reñidas con...
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Quizá la encuentres en este artículo del DRAE.

Bienvenido al foro.
Un saludo


----------



## pituji

¿Cómo se dice: no tenían porqué matarlos o no tenían por qué matarlos?


----------



## Namarne

_No tenían por qué matarlos. 
_


----------



## PhilJordan

*¿No sería por qué se pasaba más tiempo viviendo fuera que en Andalucía?*

- En primer lugar quería saber si está bien expresada

- En segundo lugar qué tipo de "porque" debería usar ahí? 

         Tengo muchas dudas ,gracias.


----------



## Agró

*¿No sería porque se pasaba más tiempo viviendo fuera que en Andalucía?*

porque: conjunción causal ("la razón por la cual"), junto y sin tilde.


----------



## PhilJordan

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Aviador

—¿*Por* *qué* sería?
—*Porque* se pasaba más tiempo viviendo fuera que en Andalicía.
—Ah, ahora entiendo *el porqué*.


----------



## PhilJordan

Aviador said:


> —¿*Por* *qué* sería?
> —*Porque* se pasaba más tiempo viviendo fuera que en Andalicía.
> —Ah, ahora entiendo *el porqué*.




Buena respuesta, gracias.


----------



## Aviador

No tienes *por qué* agradecer, Es un placer.


----------



## norbertok

Ikebana said:


> *Porque* las personas fracasan en prepararse.
> 
> ¿Debo acentuarlo? ¿Debo dejarlo así o debo separarlo y acentuarlo?
> 
> Gracias mil por sus aportaciones.


No estoy tan de acuerdo en que tengas que seperarlo y acentuarlo. Depende del significado que le quieras dar.
Supongamos que se pregunta «¿Por qué se fracasa?»
La respuesta podría ser «Porque las personas fracasan en prepararse».


----------



## Strangeness

Hola, quisiera saber si en la siguiente frase, debería usar ''*por qué*'' o ''*porqué*'':

''Contestar la pregunta de* por qué*/*porqué* el mar es salado''. 

Gracias.


----------



## Julvenzor

Strangeness said:


> Hola, quisiera saber si en la siguiente frase, debería usar ''*por qué*'' o ''*porqué*'':
> 
> ''Contestar la pregunta de* por qué* el mar es salado''.
> ''Contestar la pregunta de* razón* el mar es salado''.
> 
> Gracias.






Porqué = Razón, causa, motivo.


----------



## Strangeness

*Gracias por la aclaración, Julvenzor.*


----------



## ukimix

Gráfico ngram a la fecha para estas cuatro grafías. Saludo


----------



## swift

Hola, Ukimix:





ukimix said:


> Gráfico ngram a la fecha para estas cuatro grafías. Saludo


¿Y qué es lo que deberíamos concluir de esos datos?


----------



## ukimix

swift said:


> Hola, Ukimix:
> ¿Y qué es lo que deberíamos concluir de esos datos?



Hola querido swift, 

Es un dato. No una premisa.


----------



## FcoMed17

Necesito ayuda urgente, tengo la duda sobre cual sería la manera adecuada de escribir la siguiente oración:
"No tiene porque ser bonito"
"No tiene porqué ser bonito"
Creo que alguna de esas dos podría ser la correcta pero no estoy seguro, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## franzjekill

No tiene por qué ser bonito.
"Porqué" va siempre precedido de un determinante: no hay *un* porqué; quiero saber *el *porqué.
La cláusula introducida por "porque" explica la primera, que no es tu caso. Ejemplo: no le quedan más de esas porque son bonitas y se venden muy rápido. Que sean bonitas y se vendan muy rápido explica la primer cláusula: no le quedan mas.


----------



## jilar

franzjekill said:


> No tiene por qué ser bonito


 

Pero ante la duda, en estos casos puedes simplificar con:
No tiene *que* ser bonito.

En fin, ambas equivalen a:
No es necesario que sea bonito.


----------



## lero lero

Buenas tardes a todos.
Estoy haciendo un escrito, y, después de leer las diversas opciones, no encontré lo que buscaba. No se si es una opción que no se ha considerado o simplemente estoy desvariando.
El ejemplo:
- Entonces no entiendo el porqué no quieres convivir con ellos. ¿Porque son malvados y te van a hacer daño?
- Es algo que no puedes saber.
El texto en rojo me parece una interrogación, sin embargo no queda el por qué pues no es una pregunta directa, sino un cuestionamiento secundario.
Alguna idea que me pueda sacar del problema.
Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## S.V.

Por ejemplo aquí en *43.3**p* lo mencionan RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA

Como mencionan en otros hilos,_ rayos, demonios_, etc. generalmente comprueban que es interrogativo (no entiendo por qué rayos quieres). Porque "solo los interrogativos admiten modificadores" (22.15a). Como esos insultos.


----------



## jilar

lero lero said:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Estoy haciendo un escrito, y, después de leer las diversas opciones, no encontré lo que buscaba. No se si es una opción que no se ha considerado o simplemente estoy desvariando.
> El ejemplo:
> - Entonces no entiendo el porqué no quieres convivir con ellos. ¿Porque son malvados y te van a hacer daño?
> - Es algo que no puedes saber.
> El texto en rojo me parece una interrogación, sin embargo no queda el por qué pues no es una pregunta directa, sino un cuestionamiento secundario.
> Alguna idea que me pueda sacar del problema.
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


Claro, es una pregunta. Pero que sea una pregunta no implica que tengas que empezarla con "por qué".

En tu texto se pregunta si ese puede ser el motivo, la razón, la explicación de que esa persona no quiera vivir con ellos.

Lo podría hacer de otro modo:
¿Por qué no quieres convivir con ellos?
¿Porque son malvados... ?

Y el preguntado podría decir que sí o podría dar otra explicación, por ejemplo:
No, no es por eso, sino porque no me caen bien.

Otro ejemplo:
-¿Por qué tenemos que hacerlo así? ¿Porque tú lo digas?
-Sí, porque yo lo digo.

Dicho de otro modo:
¿Tenemos  que hacerlo así porque tú lo digas?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jilar said:


> Claro, es una pregunta. Pero que sea una pregunta no implica que tengas que empezarla con "por qué".





jilar said:


> Lo podría hacer de otro modo:
> _¿Por qué no quieres convivir con ellos?_
> ¿Porque son malvados... ?


E incluso así, y se vería más claro aún que el segundo "porque" está bien así, junto y sin tilde: _¿Por qué no quieres convivir con ellos, porque son malvados? _Es decir, estando dentro de una pregunta, no tiene carácter interrogativo: es en realidad una posible respuesta que se da como opción en la propia pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## S.V.

Oh,_ lero lero_ hasta lo puso en rojo y yo respondí a lo anterior. Como excusa, mis ojos nunca han servido bien y el rojo duele. 

Sí, _porque _ahí, aunque esté dentro de una pregunta, como Jilar y Miguel bien explican.

¿Cómo querías que lo hiciéramos? ¿Como nos diera la gana? ¿Dónde voy a parar? ¿Donde tú me quieres, acaso? Escucha como los pronunciamos distinto, en todos esos casos. _De la forma, en el lugar_ pueden reemplazarlos. Similar con _¿Por esa razón?_ en la tuya.


----------



## enplay

Mis problemas con el  "por qué" vs "porqué".
 Con el primero interrogaríamos y con el segundo, precedido de un artículo, sería un sustantivo con el que indicaríamos una causa, razón. Eso me queda claro.
 El problema se me plantea, y pongo este ejemplo: "Supo por qué el hombre estaba allí, y supo por qué precisamente en esa mesa". Entiendo que lo debo de escribir de esa forma. "por qué". El problema está en que "porqué" indica una razón, y  la frase "Supo por qué" toda ella hace alusión a una razón. Creo que bajo esta forma es cuando con  más frecuencia se me plantea la duda. ¿Alguna forma que reconozcan como fácil para despejarla? Saludos


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

No termino de entender el motivo de la duda sabiendo que "porqué" siempre debe ir precedido por el artículo... En la frase propuesta solamente podríamos usar "porqué" modificándola, y bastante:

_Supo por qué el hombre estaba allí, y supo por qué precisamente en esa mesa / Supo el porqué de su presencia allí; y supo el porqué de que fuera precisamente en esa mesa._

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

enplay said:


> Mis problemas con el  "por qué" vs "porqué".
> Con el primero interrogaríamos y con el segundo, precedido de un artículo, sería un sustantivo con el que indicaríamos una causa, razón. Eso me queda claro.
> El problema se me plantea, y pongo este ejemplo: "Supo por qué el hombre estaba allí, y supo por qué precisamente en esa mesa". Entiendo que lo debo de escribir de esa forma. "por qué". El problema está en que "porqué" indica una razón, y  la frase "Supo por qué" toda ella hace alusión a una razón. Creo que bajo esta forma es cuando con  más frecuencia se me plantea la duda. ¿Alguna forma que reconozcan como fácil para despejarla? Saludos


_Porqué _es un sustantivo. Si no es un sustantivo, no puede escribirse _porqué_.
No es que _porqué_ indique genéricamente una razón, sino que la palabra _porqué_ signifique literalmente _razón_, es decir, que se pueda sustituir por la palabra _razón_.
_Siempre se preguntaba el porqué de las cosas = Siempre se preguntaba la razón de las cosas.
Nunca supo por qué -> Nunca supo razón. _Como que no encaja, vaya...
_Nunca supo el porqué  -> Nunca supo _la_ razón._ Aquí sí.


----------



## enplay

Sí, Sí. 
 Gracias. Saludos


----------

